# thompson omega



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Just thought that i would tell you about my experience with my new gun the omega , you can not shoot it more than 3 times with out beeting the bullet down the barrel by hiting the ram rod on something solid like a tree. Im glad that i did not bye the encore for 800.+ because it does the same thing my gun does. I will be sending thompson a email but i am sure of what they will say, you have to clean this gun every time that you shoot it!! well I didnt have to with my black diamond!! oh well lol , glad that i didnt sell my black diamond yet!! this is with the pellets and the thompson bullets .


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Get a side lock


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Black Diamond as well. Wanna make a trade?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I used the new stuff that Jim Shokey is promoting the "American Pioneer" pellets. Let me tell ya, it lives up to the ad. I work at a Women in the Outdoors event shooting TC Omegas and we shot the stuff numerous times and it never fouled the barrel. I was really impressed with it, but I seasoned my Knight on Pyrodex, so I am sticking with it until I buy a new one.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Toxic, who sells them pellets? thanks


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a t/c encore and have never had a prolbem with it gumming up. I can shoot 10 or 15 times easy without any prolbem. Might be able to shoot more, but by then i have usually had enough. I shoot 150 grains of black power and a 240 gr hollow point. The wife killed her first deer with it, at 167 yards!!
The gun is very accurate to 200 yards. For my money it is worth every penny. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

JOE W said:


> Toxic, who sells them pellets? thanks


Joe, I seen it at our Niles Gander Mt. I am not sure if they still carry it or not. I have to go there today and I'll check on its status for you.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

JOE W said:


> Just thought that i would tell you about my experience with my new gun the omega , you can not shoot it more than 3 times with out beeting the bullet down the barrel by hiting the ram rod on something solid like a tree. Im glad that i did not bye the encore for 800.+ because it does the same thing my gun does. I will be sending thompson a email but i am sure of what they will say, you have to clean this gun every time that you shoot it!! well I didnt have to with my black diamond!! oh well lol , glad that i didnt sell my black diamond yet!! this is with the pellets and the thompson bullets .


What propellant are you using? Why not try swabbing the bore (1wet/1-2dry patches) after each shot. Helps with accuracy and consistancy anyways. If you want a smokepole that you can load and shoot without swabbing, then look at the Savage ML-2.


----------

